# What happened to the pictures?



## swift (Feb 3, 2006)

There used to be a tab in the reviews titled images. I went into the Nevada and California reviews and found that now it is missing. I like the pictures so I can see from personal experiance what a place looks like. Will you be putting that back?


----------



## KristinB (Feb 3, 2006)

The developer made a change in how you access the photos.  Underneath the main photo, there's a link that says "View all images".  He made this change to assist members who are on dialup -- the review page takes less time to load this way.


----------



## swift (Feb 3, 2006)

Okay, I see it now. Can that be placed in bold so it stands out better?


----------



## KristinB (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll pass that along!


----------

